# HUGE 10"+ TO 12"++ RED- BELLIED P's



## RB 32

.


----------



## Radioactive fish

sweet reds


----------



## Azog

Wow lets see...I can give about 22 days before they die of a heart attack due to obesity.


----------



## jaxx

Incredible.







How old are they?


----------



## RB 32

More...


----------



## eiji

f*cking huge dude...


----------



## Lewdog

Huge is right biggest reds ive seen Very nice


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Azog

Dude I am not trying to be a dick but I dont call those thick...they are fat. The look unhealthy dude. Maybe a huge powerhead would do they trick?


----------



## Trigga

pretty fat but hey they look pretty menacing i can see why they would appeal to you\

EDIT: Dont hate on the man they're his fish he can make him look how he wants.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## odyssey

full tank shot!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Nice but too fat for me...







!


----------



## RB 32

more..


----------



## QWERTY1830

I like it


----------



## RB 32

Thank you..


----------



## RB 32

Top shot....


----------



## a-ronn

Your reds are looking good man


----------



## bob351

TANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK SHOTTTTTTTTTTTT RB







love thoes reds id rather havefat pygos than skinny lil bitch ones


----------



## RedSpilo

Werent these guys for sale alittle while ago?


----------



## bmpower007

Seen these guys in person, best looking reds ive seen in my life very nice. But mine look better. LOOL


----------



## Leasure1

I have heard that a fish can be obease, but I love the way they look man. Props!!


----------



## DC2RJUN

Red Spilo said:


> Werent these guys for sale alittle while ago?


Hey RB32 I need some reds like it says on my sig.







I like em too


----------



## RB 32

DC2RJUN said:


> Werent these guys for sale alittle while ago?


Hey RB32 I need some reds like it says on my sig.







I like em too
[/quote]
Sorry they are not for sale...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Seriously I dont care what anyone says.

Those reds look absolutely FANTASTIC.

The huge bellies and thickness only makes them look more badass.

the only thing i want now is a FULL TANK SHOT PLEASE!


----------



## jeddy hao

your reds are nice. they have to be somewhat thick to be 13".


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## BAKIR

Nice RB.. Cool photo...

I liked very much. Full tank shot?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## BAKIR

Ok.. 
I am waiting for with the impatience new photos


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Dezboy

yes great looking reds, and they aint that fat, but defo indeed great looking fish, id have them any day


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Well this is how a healthy wild Pygocentrus nattereri looks like...

View attachment 123950


... that's the reason i think your Ps are too fat (see the facial area/jaw structure size compared to body height and length)... IMO your Ps need a diet to burn some fat reserves and avoid deformities (crest)... and remember obesity is related to a shorter lifespan... sorry i don't want to be an ass, i'm just worried about your Ps health (in the long term)







!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Coldfire

Damn, those are some monster reds! Looking good


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Rick james

Man those are some massive red's how long have you had them?


----------



## NIH23

there huge!

nice fish


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351

tank shot :rasp:


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351




----------



## KINGofKINGS

RB 32 said:


> As you guys can see how there tails are pointe like that that's because they never nipe each other.


of course they dont nip at each other.... theyre FULL!


----------



## DC2RJUN

Tank shot :nod:


----------



## smallmouth

Very nice


----------



## oscarfish

they look real nice, but i don't think that any of them is bigger than 11"


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## MONGO 

Still feeding them salmon?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## jeddy hao

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well this is how a healthy wild Pygocentrus nattereri looks like...
> 
> View attachment 123950
> 
> 
> ... that's the reason i think your Ps are too fat (see the facial area/jaw structure size compared to body height and length)... IMO your Ps need a diet to burn some fat reserves and avoid deformities (crest)... and remember obesity is related to a shorter lifespan... sorry i don't want to be an ass, i'm just worried about your Ps health (in the long term)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That's a cariba btw =]


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

jeddy hao said:


> Well this is how a healthy wild Pygocentrus nattereri looks like...
> 
> View attachment 123950
> 
> 
> ... that's the reason i think your Ps are too fat (see the facial area/jaw structure size compared to body height and length)... IMO your Ps need a diet to burn some fat reserves and avoid deformities (crest)... and remember obesity is related to a shorter lifespan... sorry i don't want to be an ass, i'm just worried about your Ps health (in the long term)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That's a cariba btw =]
[/quote]

You are right... it was a lapse







... in fact it was collected in Apure, Venezuela... but i meant that a healthy wild P should look that way and not fat and small faced like others in the hobby...







!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Diet please...







!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

RB 32 said:


> You know you like THICK piranhas don't lie now


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## tonggi

those things are huge!

i tried feeding them salmon and they LOVED IT!

But I feed it to them sparingly cause it gets all nasty in the water. Those are some huge Ps!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351

i can sorta see the tank...frontal tank show the rbs look flawless and amazing


----------



## MONGO 

Looks like my oscar after I fattened him up with the scales getting all stretched out on the belly.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## DC2RJUN

Nice


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## kiloindia

RB 32 said:


> Here is the filteration a big 3 chamber sump!


Great setup. Awesome fish! Where is the cheapest place to get bio balls? I would have to internet order. Nothing local for me.

Dave


----------



## RB 32

agh:


----------



## Malok

do you have 3 overflows setup for that three chamber sump or what?


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351

RB 32 said:


> Here you go bob, tank shot for you...


----------



## odyssey

awesome setup man, still they are a bit fat. if you diet them they would still be thick but less "headmass" you know? feeding vid please!!!


----------



## Hater

RB 32 said:


> Here you go bob, tank shot for you...


I'm sorry but a lot of members complained that they are obese but in this picture, they look awesome.

And Hannibal I prefer RB 32 pygos over that cariba you posted. That Cariba looks like it got cought in a pool of water and starved to death. A starve Piranha is not my ideal looking piranha, of course obese either.

Hater


----------



## CloneME

Those are some beasty looking redz ya got there. How much food do they take down in a week or so. I bet they eat quite a bit. 
E


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I think the main reason people are questioning the health, shape and size of the fish is because of they have been grown out in captivity...and they do not have the typical shape of a larger nattereri. It is a very opinionated topic....some people like that look...others dont. Some feel fish being raised with this diet will have a shorter life span....others dont.
I dont think there is any way to tell the size of the fish with a photo because they do appear (to me) to have smaller heads in relation to their body then other large pygos I have seen. Like their body have grown faster then their head. I would attribute that directly to the diet.


----------



## oscarfish

put a ruler on the side of the tank and take a pic


----------



## sh0ckerturb0

fattest piranhas EVER







what do you feed those things? pork rines and double cheese burgers?


----------



## P boost

PRETTY MUCH SOME HUGE RBP's! all i have to say about those baby's!


----------



## bob351

why doubt the sise of these fish there in a 300 and make it look like a 90 honestly


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## DC2RJUN

RB 32 said:


> why doubt the sise of these fish there in a 300 and make it look like a 90 honestly


Hey so you are saying they might be for sale later? maybe? I just need 2 of them!


----------



## oscarfish

RB 32 said:


> put a ruler on the side of the tank and take a pic


oscarfish,
When ever you get measurements from me they are always out of water measurements unlike alot of members here who eyeball the size of the fish or put a ruler on the out side of the tank to get the measurements...Only way to get accurate measurements is to pull the fish out of water and then measure it from out of water this is the only way to get accurate measurement.
[/quote]
I would like to see those pictures than


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351

i want em


----------



## RB 32

bob351 said:


> i want em


----------



## bob351




----------



## oscarfish

RB 32 said:


> Check out the thickness of this p in between these 2 reds see how thick that is.


that still doesn't prove their size. not trying to be a dick or anything.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

There is absolutely no doubt those reds are legitamitly 10 plus inches.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

There is absolutely no doubt those reds are legitamitly 10 plus inches.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## oscarfish

RB 32 said:


> There is absolutely no doubt those reds are legitamitly 10 plus inches.


Thanks man I know...I don't know WTF he is talking about you can easily tell by just looking at those pics...

It's ok tho who cares...

Frank did a pixel measuerment on one of them that was a solid 11 inches before I asked frank to do the measurement I knew how big the red was because I had taken the fish out of water to get the size and frank was right with his method the fish was a soild 11 inches.
[/quote]
hey homeboy you're the one saying that they are 13" and sh*t, all I said was that none of them look bigger than 11" so I want proff. Since you can provide the proof, we all know what this is all about and that is BS


----------



## MONGO 

They easily look 10"+


----------



## RB 32




----------



## oscarfish

haha and the suspense continues, I hope you can prove me wrong


----------



## MONGO 

oscarfish said:


> haha and the suspense continues, I hope you can prove me wrong


You should challenge him to a spelling bee.

Let the games begin!


----------



## oscarfish

RockinTimbz said:


> haha and the suspense continues, I hope you can prove me wrong


You should challenge him to a spelling bee.

Let the games begin!
[/quote]
i accept your challenge :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Hater said:


> Here you go bob, tank shot for you...


I'm sorry but a lot of members complained that they are obese but in this picture, they look awesome.

And Hannibal I prefer RB 32 pygos over that cariba you posted. That Cariba looks like it got cought in a pool of water and starved to death. A starve Piranha is not my ideal looking piranha, of course obese either.

Hater
[/quote]

Sure they look great in that full tank shot pic... it's so dark they look thin














J/K ... and Bro i can guarantee you that my "starved looking" Caribas are much more healthier than any "small faced" Natts you may find out there...














!

... ahh, a pic of one of my starving normal faced Cariba before he dies














...

View attachment 124335


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

... and Hater, this is what you said about my OMEGA Cariba (the starving one) in my other thread...

_"The good thing about living in venezuela is that you are allowed to dump the Caribas right back into the river and just fish another one out.

*Nice looking Cariba Hannibal.*
Hater"_








I really don't get it...


----------



## RB 32




----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 said:


> Today they got fed some big 9" smelts....I feed them everynight and they go crazy over anything that I put in for them....they just go nuts..


You should take them to Chuck E Cheese.

:rasp:


----------



## odyssey

hanibal i love the shapeof your caribe, their bodies are in excellent proportion and some great silver scales!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

odyssey said:


> hanibal i love the shapeof your caribe, their bodies are in excellent proportion and some great silver scales!!!


Thanks man...







!


----------



## RB 32




----------



## bob351

:laugh: you dont need a heater they got enouf blubber :laugh:


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

There is a huge difference between thick from muscle...and this from blubber. I think piranhas that are thick because of muscle mass look great...but fat piranhas look misshapen too pacuish for my taste.

Just my preference though.



RB 32 said:


> Today they got fed some big 9" smelts....I feed them everynight and they go crazy over anything that I put in for them....they just go nuts..


You would get the same reaction waving a turkey leg over a group of overweight guys.


----------



## bob351

turkey and fat people i have to try that


----------



## Leasure1

what size pump do you have on the sump of the 300 gal. With 3 overflows, you gotta be cycling a hell of alot of water. nice setup man. I love the look of your fish.


----------



## black_piranha

that makes no sense, u dont want there bellies blood shot red because of health reasons? how tha hell do u do that

all u have to do is leave the lights on during the day and their colors go red. do u keep them in the dark ages or something? wtf?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Grosse Gurke said:


> Today they got fed some big 9" smelts....*I feed them everynight* and they go crazy over anything that I put in for them....they just go nuts..


You would get the same reaction *waving a turkey leg over a group of overweight guys*.








[/quote]








... and Bro it's not recommended to feed large Ps everyday... Big Pygos should be fed only twice a week (once a week in some cases <fat Ps>)







!

... and yeap i agree the "small faced" Ps look "Pacuish". Ps should be recognized for their strong massive head/jaw structure not small faced creatures...







...


----------



## black_piranha

nice fat p's btw


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.
.


----------



## oscarfish

RB 32 said:


> Thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB


----------



## bob351

oscarfish said:


> Thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB

























[/quote]
why are you hating on this guy just becuse he wont put a ruler up to his tank so you could see how big they are when it is stated and there are eye witneses that have seen these p's and know that he is not lying


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Hater

Mr. Hannibal said:


> ... and Hater, this is what you said about my OMEGA Cariba (the starving one) in my other thread...
> 
> _"The good thing about living in venezuela is that you are allowed to dump the Caribas right back into the river and just fish another one out.
> 
> *Nice looking Cariba Hannibal.*
> Hater"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get it...


Dude I was being polite and I never said your pygos were starving. I said the one laying on the ground looked like it was starving.

I can see that you take offense when you you think someone is saying your Caribas are starving but on the same token you tell Rb 32 that his pygos are obese. It's your opinion and that doesn't make it correct. I happen to like the way they look. If you throw a punch you have to be willing to take one.

Geez









Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Hater said:


> I'm in the process of fattening them up even more!


Jesusss...


----------



## Piranha Tank

RB 32 said:


> I took these pics in a dark room with the tank lights off they are not the best pics but you get an idea.
> 
> THEY are not showing there best colors because of the dark room and the tank lights being off.
> 
> I can get there bellies to be blood red even better than wild caught I don't do it because of health reasons.
> 
> There is one in there that I am sure is 13 inches she looks to be 13" my lfs owner says she is easily 13" but I still have to measure to be sure.
> 
> As you can see even in a dark room with tank lights being off they are showing some nice colors.


rb
very well kept and healthy they look nice 
shabbir


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 said:


> I'm in the process of fattening them up even more!


Try sewing their asses shut like in Se7en.

:rasp:


----------



## Hater

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I'm in the process of fattening them up even more!


Jesusss...








[/quote]

Bueno Hannibal por lo menos no entendemos. Y entre tu y yo las piranhas de el estan media gordita pero le dije lo contrario para que no se ofenda.

Hater


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Hater said:


> I'm in the process of fattening them up even more!


Jesusss...









[/quote]

Bueno Hannibal por lo menos no entendemos. Y entre tu y yo las piranhas de el estan media gordita pero le dije lo contrario para que no se ofenda.

Hater
[/quote]

I feel you man... and great spanish (or translator) BTW


----------



## MONGO 

I feel offended speak for all of us to understand


----------



## zig

man you should put a powerhead in there before they have a heart attack


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## MONGO 

RB your like the parents on Maury with the 100 pound 4 year olds and they cant stop feeding their kids..


----------



## bob351

soon there gunna be the new basket balls for the nba if you keep going :laugh:


----------



## Guest

no affence but these remind me of silver dollars (except these are red) , but again every one has a differnt taste. i like Hannibal caribes alot, there color shape and stuff


----------



## Hater

> I feel you man... and great spanish (or translator) BTW












Hannibal yo soy de la Republica Dominicana, yo soy hispano. No translator was used :laugh: .

Hater


----------



## MONGO 

Hater said:


> I feel you man... and great spanish (or translator) BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannibal yo soy de la Republica Dominicana, yo soy hispano. No translator was used :laugh: .
> 
> Hater
Click to expand...











Hannibal I am from the Dominican Republic, I am spanish. No translator was used







.

Hater

......did I get it right? must be pretty good for a ******


----------



## taylorhedrich

I can't stand fat people and now people are even making their pets fat...what has America come to?!?!









On the other hand, they would be a sight to see since they are so massive...I don't agree with it though.
~Taylor~


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

RB 32 said:


> those things are huge!
> 
> i tried feeding them salmon and they LOVED IT!
> 
> But I feed it to them sparingly cause it gets all nasty in the water. Those are some huge Ps!


yeah thanks man I know they love salmon I never have problem feeding them salmon..but thanks anyways...








[/quote]
They look too damn fat to me. The overall size is nice but I would rather have leaner P's.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Hater said:


> I can't stand fat people and now people are even making their pets fat...what has America come to?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, they would be a sight to see since they are so massive...I don't agree with it though.
> ~Taylor~


----------



## Hater

> Hannibal I am from the Dominican Republic, I am spanish. No translator was used .
> 
> Hater
> 
> ......did I get it right? must be pretty good for a ******


Damn ****** that was pretty good man.



> I can't stand fat people and now people are even making their pets fat...what has America come to?!?!


Taylor that is an epidemic in this country and now is being passed on to those fishes. Rb I would like to see a picture with a ruler to see if they are really 12-13" cause we can't really tell by looking just at the tank.

Hater


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## odyssey

woa, i never doubted that they were huge. but that cresent is almost as high as his dorsum. almost looks like a hunchback. nice colour though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Flexible measuring tape?

No matter...I would take a 5" properly maintained nattereri over that grotesquely obese fish any day. Sorry.....I just dont get the appeal of a fish that looks like it has fattened up like a hog for the slaughter.


----------



## odyssey

Grosse Gurke said:


> Flexible measuring tape?
> 
> No matter...I would take a 5" properly maintained nattereri over that grotesquely obese fish any day. Sorry.....*I just dont get the appeal of a fish that looks like it has fattened up like a hog for the slaughter.*


agreed


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bmpower007

Nice and Juicy Lmao.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Gross







... IMO you can do whatever you want with your Ps. I just don't want other members (especially new ones) to think that's the way a Nattereri (or any other Pygo) should look


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

RB 32 said:


> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... IMO you can do whatever you want with your Ps. I just don't want other members (especially new ones) to think that's the way a Nattereri (or any other Pygo) should look


Hannibal your cariba are not even 10 inches they don't even look 10" at all and you say they are 12" I don't believe it I want to see pics.
[/quote]

Certainly some of my Caribas are not 12". If you read my thread regarding my Caribas you will notice i say my Caribas are 10 to 12" long (and normal faced BTW







)... i won't take my fish out of the tank just to measure them for you. I know what i have: NORMAL Ps







!

I recognize your Ps ar bigger than mine (big deal







). I just don't want other people think that's the way a Pygo should look. Sorry man but your Ps are gross. Great colours but gross







. Small faced deformed PS







.

I don't want to be mean. You can do whatever you want with your Ps. I just want other members (especially new ones) to understand a healthy P should have a normal size face (massive face and jaw structure) and a thinner body. That's all folks...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich

RB 32 said:


> Don't hate GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the thickness of this bad-boy.


Damn, imagine all the fat that must be stored in that dorsum....sick!


----------



## Hater

RB 32 said:


> Don't hate GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the thickness of this bad-boy.


Jesus RB 32 I think I have been your biggest supporter but in that picture, your Red Belly looks really obese man. Slow down on their diet and add 2 power heads to your tank to give them some sort of excersice.

Hater


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

An old post from Frank (hastatus) related to this thread:

"A word about feeding......a few of you have seen what happens to piranhas that are overfed.....*their cranial area is distorted and the fat reserves are not used up*. This leads to *health problems and potential cause your fish to die sooner*. Public Aquariums are now using that formula of not feeding their piranhas for several weeks just so that they lose some of the fat reserve. This promotes a healthier fish."


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

RB 32 said:


> Don't hate GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the thickness of this bad-boy.


That pic reminds me another old post from Frank (hastatus):

"I recently examined photographs of two piranhas which presented an unusual anonmaly. *The cranium appeared skeletal with the dorsum area pronouced, thus giving the cranial area a crested appearance*. This is usually associated with piranhas in genus Pygocentrus over 30 cm SL. Perhaps also seen in others.

*This is certainly due to obesity*. It is very common in most aquarium fishes because they eat too much and don't spend any energy swimming long distances. You will notice from fishes like these *the upper body will grossly bulge and the crest is just a folding of the skin that is being pressured by fat deposits*. This is one reason, why I would not recommend packing to many piranhas into an aquarium.

Public aquariums that are unfamiliar with piranhas usually overfeed their charges, thus producing stock like this. A public aquarium in Boston has managed to get around it by starving the fish during a 3 month period, just like what happens in nature. They cut down food slowly for a month, don't feed them for a month and then starts feeding them again little by little until going back to normal diet. It forces them to burn the fat reserves and thus do not develop the deformities. *Those fish are far healthier than those that keep being fed year around*."


----------



## LFSuperfly144

Really nice colors!


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

RB 32 said:


> Don't hate GG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the thickness of this bad-boy.


Im not hating...just being honest. I feel sorry for your fish....the same way I feel sorry for the 900 pound guy that was removed from his bed with a crane.

That thickness on your fish is from fat..not muscle...and I dont find that an appealing aspect on any animal.


----------



## RB 32




----------



## RB 32




----------



## bob351

the list might overload the website :rasp: jks, but i do want to know


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## bob351

salmon is forshur :rasp:


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Citizen

I don't really know what to say. Your fish are huge no doubt, but they look retarded. Its like when people have 40lb cats, its pretty disgusting. But to each their own, if you like em that way, keep at it.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

RB 32 said:


> I don't really know what to say. Your fish are huge no doubt, but they look retarded. Its like when people have 40lb cats, its pretty disgusting. But to each their own, if you like em that way, keep at it.


I love the way they look... *they look even more impressive in person*...








[/quote]

That's what i fear


----------



## boozehound420

i like my reds thin and well proportioned, yours look like they have shrunken heads. being a skinny fish is one of the bets parts of the piranhas


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

RB 32 said:


> Jealousy


Bump your thread again with these idiotic comments and I will close it....because yes...I am jealous of the fact that you have a fish tank with obese nattereri. Oh how I wish I could have a tank full of deformed fish that I was personally responsible for creating.


----------



## 2nd2n0ne

nice lookin FRBP's..oh i mean RBP's...









if thats the way RB 32 wants his fish looks like,,let him be...its not our fish though...









but seriously it looks great...hope mine will be that big,,not the thickness though only the length...


----------



## rocker

GG FTW































yuck


----------



## redrum781

did they look like this at 6in
are mine fat?
View attachment 125005


----------



## rocker

ya u are. Thier stomach shouldnt.never look like that. I dont know if thats irreversible though. It looks like its been stretched.

Like obesed ppl who loose weight and they have that extra skin.


----------



## RB 32




----------



## Snake_Eyes

Your P's are not exactly my style however they are massive and have great color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 said:


> GG FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuck


This Red is gonna hit the 13 inch mark before they hit the 3 year mark.

















[/quote]

nice fish


----------



## Citizen

redrum781 said:


> did they look like this at 6in
> are mine fat?
> View attachment 125005


Thats one deformed ass fish...poor P


----------



## odyssey

looks like that young p might just be deformed through no fault of the owner. any more pics?


----------



## Citizen

odyssey said:


> looks like that young p might just be deformed through no fault of the owner. any more pics?


I would agree. The sag it has doesnt even look possible through obesity, looks just like a deformed fish. Might be crazy looking when hes like 10" long and 10" tall lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS

jesus- i guess everyone is still "jealous over the fatties?" dude- dont ya think if everyone wanted their reds to look like yours they would force feed also? its not hard to do nor is it rocket science-- i dont think you realize how deformed these fish are going to look if you keep this up


----------



## ZOSICK

some like fat chicks some like em skinny and RB like em fat.


----------



## Azog

Seeing that pic of the Pygo out of water makes me realize how obese these reds really are. I can not agree with what you are doing to those fish. Please get them on a diet w/ a huge powerhead. Good day, Sir.


----------



## ruger345

They are way to fat.


----------



## redrum781

what do u mean by power feed?



RB 32 said:


> SOLID 12 1/2 INCHES...
> 
> Here you go to those that thought I was BSing about there size...
> 
> 1 1/2 more inches to go till 14 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy


that is BIG though
WOW
small face, what is that from?


----------



## bob351

huge im planning on getting sme terns that big once i sell my reds


----------



## RB 32




----------



## bob351

i want them big not that big :rasp: jks i would like to have mine like yous


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

I hate to bump this topic, yet again. But those reds are pretty lame. I love the natural look of P's as Hannibals Caribas are. I abosofuckinglutely hate it when I'm feeling bloated after a big meal, and those guys are bloated 24-7-365, to add to them being already extremely overweight. I feel like saying sorry to your fish, but they are yours, and I guess you can do what you want with them. Good luck with them RB32.


----------



## bob351

if you hated to bump it so much why did you have to post there was nothing new or urgent rb hasnt heard in your post


----------



## RB 32




----------



## bob351

RB 32 said:


> I hate to bump this topic, yet again. But those reds are pretty lame. I love the natural look of P's as Hannibals Caribas are. I abosofuckinglutely hate it when I'm feeling bloated after a big meal, and those guys are bloated 24-7-365, to add to them being already extremely overweight. I feel like saying sorry to your fish, but they are yours, and I guess you can do what you want with them. Good luck with them RB32.


This is you...























Hannibal, whats your beef with RB32..Its not really a mistake, if he wants big and fat p's in a short time, that look hella nice. Then why shouldnt he be able to have it without being bashed like that? Showing some Hugo Chavezinity. I understand you dont like them, but it doesnt mean just cause you dont its a mistake...
[/quote]


----------



## RB 32




----------



## Trigga

Grosse Gurke said:


> Jealousy


Bump your thread again with these idiotic comments and I will close it....because yes...I am jealous of the fact that you have a fish tank with obese nattereri. Oh how I wish I could have a tank full of deformed fish that I was personally responsible for creating.








[/quote]


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

The pic when he is out the water makes the difference in my mind. He looks like a fat idiot who couldnt see if there was gravel or anything under him while swimming, cause his belly is blocking the sight.


----------



## bob351

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> The pic when he is out the water makes the difference in my mind. He looks like a fat idiot who couldnt see if there was gravel or anything under him while swimming, cause his belly is blocking the sight.










this thread is amazing hof


----------



## redrum781

if u thinned them down they would still be 12in+ right


----------



## starbury

this is the same as you r piranhas i know which ones i'd take not to sure about you though rb32
View attachment 125514
View attachment 125513


----------



## ruger345

WOW! Those chicks are are are HOT! I'm talking about the ladies in the swim suites.



































LOL!


----------



## p1ranha

starbury said:


> this is the same as you r piranhas i know which ones i'd take not to sure about you though rb32
> View attachment 125514
> View attachment 125513


----------



## kobeforprez

whattt did you feeed them? and give us some updated pictures PLEASE!! ..


----------



## Leasure1

salmon, and they always look the same. They are as big as they get man. Now quit draggin' up old posts.


----------



## kobeforprez

Leasure1 said:


> salmon, and they always look the same. They are as big as they get man. Now quit draggin' up old posts.


im not dragging up a damn thing







.. i just havent seen the pictures yet. the pictures are not showing for me..


----------



## moron

any updates on your fish RB?


----------



## RB 32

..


----------



## moron

RB 32 said:


> Still growing strong..


any pics


----------



## Death in #'s

fix the dam pics i cant see them


----------



## IVIorgan2

well this sucks i just looked through all 11 pages of this thread and i didn't see one damn pic

Repost PLEASE


----------



## Dairy Whip

hahaha more pics


----------



## rustyws

IVIorgan2 said:


> well this sucks i just looked through all 11 pages of this thread and i didn't see one damn pic
> 
> Repost PLEASE


+10000000000000000000000000000000 :laugh:


----------



## spikey88

Yes







Us new members who have yet to see any pics of what the discussion is about still want to check out the lost pics :/

Post?


----------

